# Buying a DRI week?



## Unionite (Nov 8, 2008)

*DRI points on Ebay*

The following DRI Williamsburg resort for sale is  posted on Ebay 

"Usage Time: Floating Week & Unit (Deeded to Week #27) 18,000 Points 
Availability: Annual (2009) 
Bedroom(s) 4 
Bathrooms 2 
Trades with: RCI / II / Diamond 
Annual Maintenance Fee $696.03"

Absent a direct DRI purchase/willed ownership, what would the buyer be able to do with this purchase?  How can the purchased points be used?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 8, 2008)

Use the deeded week at the resort or trade it. If it's a trust based 18,000 use the points within the single trust group it is in - not "THE CLUB"


----------



## dwmantz (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sure they're listing the point value so you understand its worth more money.  And it actually is.  26 and 27 are the two most valued weeks in Williamsburg.  Also 47 (Tgvng), 51 CMAS, and 52 New Years.

However, everything is going really cheap if at all, so you should be able to get a great buy!

One thought in the reverse . . . the weeks I list are also always sold out.  This means long lines and much fuss.  Other Summer weeks are better.  We go 28 and 33 - Jul 11-18, Aug 15-22.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 9, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Use the deeded week at the resort or trade it. If it's a trust based 18,000 use the points within the single trust group it is in - not "THE CLUB"




If it's a "deeded" week, then it can not be in the trust. Therefore this week would only be able to be exchanged as a deeded week in a week for a week exchange. 

Of course we all know how accurate an E-bay add can be. You should really do your homework before thinking about buying this week. IMO, MF's have reportedly climbed to high at this middle of the road resort in an overdeveloped destination to make it worth consideration unless it's actually in one of the DRI trusts. 

Even if it is in one of the DRI Trusts, I've seen reports that the trust MF's jump 25% for 2009. DRI seems to be pretty good and making big changes but using the owners pocket books to refurbish the resorts the way DRI wants them to be and not within reason with the owners in mind.


----------

